# List of bare minimum beginner's tree climbing equipment?



## Felix5513 (Apr 27, 2013)

I just went through ArborMaster's training sessions for chainsaw safety/felling and level one tree climbing. I work for a landscaping company and we want to start doing more professional tree work. Any ideas on a beginner's list of just the bare minimum for DRT climbing? I know mostly what I need but just looking for some input.


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 27, 2013)

A good sized pair of nads will be helpful.


----------



## TreeAce (Apr 27, 2013)

And oh ya....welcome to AS!


----------



## jefflovstrom (Apr 27, 2013)

A 'man suit'.
Jeff


----------



## treemandan (Apr 27, 2013)

I should hope that you would allready know this after the classes you have taken.:msp_confused:

Truth be told I started with just a few things and it worked but now I need every damn thing there is. Well maybe not but as you grow you come to realize how certain things are good to have. I started with one double locking steel snap and now I have 16 and one half tricked out carabeeners that I would be hard pressed to climb without. I remember the very first beener I ever bought; I thought it was so cool, I thought I was so cool. Beeners, yeah dude, beeners. And when you look in the Sherrill catalouge at their package climbing kit deals you will see they all come with TWO throwline set ups. That should tell you something right there. Live and learn, learn to live.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Apr 27, 2013)

Felix5513 said:


> I just went through ArborMaster's training sessions for chainsaw safety/felling and level one tree climbing. I work for a landscaping company and we want to start doing more professional tree work. Any ideas on a beginner's list of just the bare minimum for DRT climbing? I know mostly what I need but just looking for some input.



So you want to start climbing Drt? I would start with Ddrt myself, and if you don't know the difference call Arbormaster and ask for a refund. This is a Saturday night joke, right? Come on, somebody fess up.


----------



## no tree to big (Apr 27, 2013)

Hmmm lets see a rope a saddle and a "beener" thats all you need to climb a tree! Oh and a lanyard if your going to cut something while your up there... Thats all you need!


----------



## imagineero (Apr 28, 2013)

Don't listen to these clowns. All you need is a ladder. You can learn a lot from watching youtube.


----------



## old dude (May 1, 2013)

*useful, cheap tools*



Felix5513 said:


> I just went through ArborMaster's training sessions for chainsaw safety/felling and level one tree climbing. I work for a landscaping company and we want to start doing more professional tree work. Any ideas on a beginner's list of just the bare minimum for DRT climbing? I know mostly what I need but just looking for some input.



Arbor masters are great and good for you to take the time to learn from the best. Some things they probably showed you as I know they are familar with them all---slings and carrabeeners, micro-pulleys, throw cords,rope retieval devices such as the Sidekick, as well as appropriate sized speed saws for rapid clearing of aggravating suckers etc... typically encountered when ascending a tree to a desired tie-in-point. Short rope/with snap attached to saddle provides stability in awkward positions---and often one can place and retrieve one's rope 'tail' (thus establishing a 2nd T-I-P) by utilizing a small monkey-fist and the aforementioned rope placement and retrieval device.
All the items listed are relatively cheap and believe me--when working in a high hazard tree crown (and what tree isn't?) each of these really pays off in added efficentcy. safety and productivity--especially the ability to establish secondary tie-in-points for your climbing and rigging lines. Take time to imagine the worse case scenario and :msp_biggrin:then rig to reduce the possibility to near zero. Time, practice and experience is your best teacher.


----------



## sgreanbeans (May 1, 2013)

dont forget about smokes, gotta have those and maybe a set of bino's for pools


----------



## jsdogs1 (May 1, 2013)

Make sure your insurance is paid up!


----------



## joezilla11 (May 4, 2013)

Wesspur deluxe kit is good starting point if your going to be working. I prefer a split tail over the prusik. Spurs, An extra biner for second tie in, unless you keep your split tail on the same biner as your climb line. Two throw lines and some weights. This is what I got and it got me in the trees but working up there you'll figure out what else you need as you gain experience. I quickly found that the extra biner comes in handy, short strap, adjustable false crotch, hand saw chain saw, rigging line... A lot will be personal preference but u will figure it out as you start working.


----------



## joezilla11 (May 4, 2013)

If you want more specifics feel free to ask. And make sure you have a sense of humor and patience cuz sometimes it may be hard to get a straight answer and you will end up spending hours researching a question you have and in a few months you will look back and realize how simple of an answer it was.


----------



## StrataTree (May 4, 2013)

Yikes! I just lost faith in Arbormaster! Always heard pretty good feedback but now...gotta wonder! 

1.) handsaw
2.) chainsaw (maybe not yet)
3.) rope (do some research)
4.) flipline (what's that?)
5.) harness (saddles are for horses)
6.) ability to tie a couple knots
7.) shoes 
8.) PPE
9.) never mind...just buy the tree climber's companion

Sorry
Gotta have a little fun here, geez


----------

